# Best form for WG Pullups for max lat hypertrophy



## Big G (Oct 10, 2007)

Do I need to lift my chin completely over the bar each rep, or is that targeting my traps at the top of the movement?
8-10 reps per set OK? 3 or 4 sets OK?
Should I periodically try some one-rep max stuff (i.e. hanging weights off myself), or does that enhance strength more than mass?
Should I go almost to a complete hang position between each rep (i.e. near-maximum extension)?
"1second lift, 3 second lower" sound OK, or should I alter that periodically?

I'm looking for maximum lat hypertrophy. God, give me wings!  Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2007)

Rows


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

My advice : Stop thinking so much. Do the lift through the full ROM in a controlled manner. Who cares if it targets your traps more at the top? More muscle targeted = more muscle gained. Think about the program as a whole rather than each lift individually.


----------



## Big G (Oct 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Rows



Really!? For Lats!? That's the first I've heard of rows being a big lat exercise. ExRx doesn't list rows on their lats page at all. They show it as a good compound movement for general back development, but not particularly for lats.

If it is, then that's great because I love rows and do several sets of various types on Pull day. I just always figured they're more of a rhomboid/middle-upper-back thing.

Anyway... Thx for advice.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

Big G said:


> Really!? For Lats!? That's the first I've heard of rows being a big lat exercise. ExRx doesn't list rows on their lats page at all. They show it as a good compound movement for general back development, but not particularly for lats.
> 
> If it is, then that's great becuase I love rows and do several sets of various types on Pull day. I just always figured they're more of a rhomboid/middle-upper-back thing.
> 
> Anyway... Thx for advice.



From what I've read (in the stickies) things like rows work on back thickness while pullups work on back width.


----------



## Big G (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> My advice : Stop thinking so much. Do the lift through the full ROM in a controlled manner. Who cares if it targets your traps more at the top? More muscle targeted = more muscle gained. Think about the program as a whole rather than each lift individually.



Yeah, yeah. I hear ya. I know all that too. I was just looking for a bit of advice specifically regarding lat involvement in WG pullups. I have a well rounded pull/back program (and am seeing great results). I was just considering tweaking it a bit. Maybe I'd get better lat development staying in 1/4 to 3/4 ROM, and upping the reps, for example (for a while anyway).

Anyway... it doesn't matter. Thanks though. I'll just carry on with full ROM like I normally do.

Incidentally, speaking of full ROM, it suprises me that more people don't do full squats. I almost never see people doing full squats at my gym. Their upper legs are either parallel to floor or they're not even down that far. Why focus on only a portion of a movement? What's the logic there?


----------



## Big G (Oct 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> From what I've read (in the stickies) things like rows work on back thickness while pullups work on back width.



Ditto.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Your body doesnt distinguish between your lats and the other parts of the back, it moves to complete the movement.

So should you!

Work with the way your body works instead of against it. If you work on big compound pulling movements your BACK will grow. Not just your lats, but the rest of it too.

Isnt that better?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Big G said:


> Incidentally, speaking of full ROM, it suprises me that more people don't do full squats. I almost never see people doing full squats at my gym. Their upper legs are either parallel to floor or they're not even down that far. Why focus on only a portion of a movement? What's the logic there?



Ego and fear.  You can move a lot more weight for a quarter rep than you can for a full rep.  Plus, I think that a lot of people put on way too much weight too fast and never get comfortable going all the way down.

I can't help with your pull-up question, but you may want to consider adding some pull-overs into your workout.


----------



## Big G (Oct 11, 2007)

*Any thoughts?*



DOMS said:


> Ego and fear.  You can move a lot more weight for a quarter rep than you can for a full rep.  Plus, I think that a lot of people put on way too much weight too fast and never get comfortable going all the way down.



Kewl. I'm stickin' with it then. 



DOMS said:


> I can't help with your pull-up question, but you may want to consider adding some pull-overs into your workout.



I do pullovers already. In fact, here are my notes form my last back workout. *Any thoughts?* NOTE: I don;t normally do the BodyWeight+25lb pullups or BW+50lb dips. Other than that it's pretty-much the woprkout I've been doing over the past couple of months.

WORKOUT: Pull/Tri.
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (Full ROM, from hang to chin over bar) - BW-52lb(stretch/warmup):1x10. BW:2x8(just),1x5½. BW+25lb(1st ever attempt - few sets for fun):1x2, 1x1¾, 1x¾.
(2) Bent-over BB rows - 105lb:1x10, 115lb:10, 125lb:1x8(#8 not to abs), 135lb:1x8(7-8 not to abs), 145lb(new max):1x5(4-5 not to abs).
(3) Dips BW+30lb:1x10, 1x8(just), 1x6(just). BW+50lb (1st ever attempt - just for fun): 1x3½, 1x2½.
(4) Bent over lateral raise (rear delts) - 2x25lbDBs:3x8.
(5) DB Pullovers - 30lb:1x10, 35lb:1x10, 40lb:1x10, 45lb:1x6½(fail).
(6) Rows w/pivot machine - 60lb:2x8(6-8 not full), 70lb:1x7(5-7 not full)
(7) [S/Set w/#8, no RI] Straight-armed Lat Pulldowns - w/100lb:1x10, 2x4(fail).
(8) [S/Set w/#7, no RI] Cable/Rope Tricep Pulldowns - 80lb:1x8, 1x5(fail), 1x4(fail)


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 11, 2007)

Um........


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 13, 2007)

Try to bring your chest to the bar


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2007)

Big G said:


> Ditto.



I try to put both in my routine (horizontal and vertical pulling). I generally do my vertical pulling first because it's a week point.


----------



## bjg (Mar 19, 2013)

effective pull ups for lats:
either medium to wide grip or medium width hammer grip ( a bit wider than shoulders). very wide grip is not good and will cause injury.
1- go up smooth and not too fast or too slow, but a uniform movement
2- go up to your chest or as high as you can, you can look up or arch your back with a slight pause at the top.
3- go down slowly but do not extend your arm to the max keep them a little bent, your lats and shoulders should extend rather than your arms
4- focus on your lats that is your elbows moving rather than your arms opening up.
5- as many reps as you can without cheating or swinging. no extra weight is needed, even a strong guy do not need weights in pull ups when performed as explained above. i can do more than 25 pull ups but if i follow the above instructions it is very hard for me to do  12-15.
3 sets of pull ups are enough if combined with other exercises, you can also use a partner to help you on your last reps or superset with cable pull downs.


----------

